# Cooler



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good cooler that will keep my boy nice and warm and help dry him after i hose him off?


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

No one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a full fleece one that I use. It goes from their butt right up to their ears and buckles up in the front. The fleece works great as is kinda sucks the water/sweat off them. The blanket will be soaking wet but the horse underneath is dry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Schneiders has a combo cooler, fleece outside with Irish Knit lining the inside. Saves you from buying two. Reasonably priced.

I always layered my coolers anyways to speed up the drying process. Definitely handy when dealing with a winter coat.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love wool coolers. Horse's dry much quicker than with fleece girths.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Wick-Dri Cooler
Weatherbeeta USA 
Item #14651
Read all 26 reviews
Our Price: $62.95
FREEReturn Shipping
Price Match Guarantee
The Wick-Dri Cooler is great to use after exercise or bath.

The wicking fleece draws sweat and moisture away from your horse, then the lightweight mesh overlay enhances rapid evaporation- leaving your horse dry and comfortable. You'll be amazed at how fast he cools down and dries after bath or workout! Imported. Also use the Wick-Dri Cooler for blanket or sheet liner to enhance breathability. Choose from standard neck (sizes 69-87) or new Combo with attached neck (sizes 69-84). We're sorry, but certain colors/sizes are sold out and have been removed from the drop-down menu.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Why does that cooler make me think Victoria's Secret for horses? That cooler is downright sexy.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Why does that cooler make me think Victoria's Secret for horses? That cooler is downright sexy.


:rofl: I don't know why but perhaps because when I first saw this cooler, the song "Sexy and I Know It" by LMFAO came to mind....just sayin.


----------



## Tempestsgirl (Sep 27, 2012)

I love the dura tech one that sstack sales. Its made of wool and acrylic. The wool gets the horse dryer faster. But the acrylic makes it better so you can wash it and it will keep its shape unlike the solid wool blankets. It also wears very well. I've had mine for years and used it alot and it still looks like new. They also run very well in sizes. Not to mention they are very well priced.

Dura-Tech® Contour Wool Blend Cooler in Coolers / Covers at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## JumperCrazy (Sep 7, 2012)

Centaur turbo-dry cooler sheet
Centaur Turbo-Dry™ Cooler Sheet | Dover Saddlery


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a few different ones. While I've always been a dyed in the wool (excuse my pun!) wool cooler fan, I have been reading up that fleece and even acrylic types are best for drying out. Wool does wick away the moisture, but then holds it in, so you have a wet blanket on your horse. Fine if you are going to change it/have many. I like my fitted wool coolers best for hauling in the winter, it's warm and comfy without the bulk of their turnouts.

Polar fleece is warm (but not as warm as wool just from experience, I own polar fleece jackets that I do not think are warm at all) but they definitely have a wicking property where they will wick the sweat right off the horse, and move it to the outside of the cooler, you can actually see it if your horse is very wet. It's awesome!

My new favorite is my Schneider's chameleon cooler. It goes all the way up the neck, but is fitted (not a square, which I like, but not practical for the trailer or for their stall), it does not get static cling like fleece, and it wicks away the sweat very well, and it's warm. It is similar to the Dover's chillchasers, which I love (both the look and the material) but the neck holes in the Dover's one are so big that my horses have no chest coverage in them (they hang down below their chests). They would work well for a large bodied horse, or possibly if you could alter it or order down a couple sizes.


----------

